# I think I'm in love!!!



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2019)

Never thought of this before.








The wife saw this at a Walmart we stopped off at this morning in Lake George.  Can't wait to try this out.


----------



## xray (Nov 15, 2019)

Yum! Dill anything is sure to please me.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2019)

xray said:


> Yum! Dill anything is sure to please me.



Oh yeah, same here!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 15, 2019)

I used to do a dill and sour cream fried pork chop years ago . Forgot about it until I saw this . I'll have to dig thru the recipe box . 
I bet that mustard is good .


----------



## zwiller (Nov 15, 2019)

Dill heads here too.  Semi local brewery does a killer dill dressing.  I have not perfected it yet but slowly dialing in a german potato salad that has chopped dill pickles and fresh dill.


----------



## xray (Nov 15, 2019)

Chop and zwiller....both of that sounds amazing.

Steve, I think some of that dill mustard would go well with the amish mustard eggs. I sub out the yellow mustard for spicy brown and also used the horseradish. I bet that dill works good too.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I used to do a dill and sour cream fried pork chop years ago . Forgot about it until I saw this . I'll have to dig thru the recipe box .
> I bet that mustard is good .



If you find the recipe please share it. That sounds good.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2019)

xray said:


> Chop and zwiller....both of that sounds amazing.
> 
> Steve, I think some of that dill mustard would go well with the amish mustard eggs. I sub out the yellow mustard for spicy brown and also used the horseradish. I bet that dill works good too.



I'm going to try it later on a pretzel. If I like it. I'll be getting a few more bottles of it. I might give that a try.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 15, 2019)

Damn Steve...something else I need to either find or figure out how to make. I'm thinking that on some of my homemade Brats would be real good.

My first thought when I saw the title of your post was that we were going to get another shrunken CI pan thread   

Glad I was wrong....
Robert


----------



## motocrash (Nov 15, 2019)

Might want to try this too.I've never had it but all their other products rock.


----------



## tropics (Nov 15, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Might want to try this too.I've never had it but all their other products rock.
> View attachment 411687


I have had that no good send it to me for disposal JK It is good 
Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 15, 2019)

Steve I think that would make a killer Mustard Pickle haven't made any of them in a few years
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2019)

tropics said:


> Steve I think that would make a killer Mustard Pickle haven't made any of them in a few years
> Richie



I think you're on to something. I haven't had them in a long time either.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Might want to try this too.I've never had it but all their other products rock.
> View attachment 411687



We have that brand in our local store. Just have not seen that flavor though.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Damn Steve...something else I need to either find or figure out how to make. I'm thinking that on some of my homemade Brats would be real good.
> 
> My first thought when I saw the title of your post was that we were going to get another shrunken CI pan thread
> 
> ...



Well. Who knows? I've had some bubbly, beer, an a shot or three of Tequila. Some strange stuff may happen before my head hits the pillow. Not a warning. Just a early disclaimer!  
On a side note. If I like this mustard. I will be looking to reverse engineer it.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 15, 2019)

Steve H said:


> On a side note. If I like this mustard. I will be looking to reverse engineer it.




I've worked on the engineering side of things for years. Maybe I could help....even though all my engineering experience is structural and has absolutely nothing to do with food 

Another "Engineering Disaster" in the making,
Robert


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> I've worked on the engineering side of things for years. Maybe I could help....even though all my engineering experience is structural and has absolutely nothing to do with food
> 
> Another "Engineering Disaster" in the making,
> Robert



Well, some of the greatest achievements were built on failures. At least with food I would hope the worst would be heart burn. Or a run to the john.... And help is always appreciated.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 15, 2019)

Man I love dill as well. I bet that is great on stuff.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Man I love dill as well. I bet that is great on stuff.



That is what I'm thinking too. We'll see some enough.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 16, 2019)

To Go With Breads - Dill Dip
					

Take a loaf of Rye or Pump or Italian or MultiGrain (or any favorite bread) and cut off the top and hollow it out, cubing the extracted bread, and fill the cavity with Dill Dip:  Dill Dip  2 c. sour cream 2 c. mayonnaise 2 tbsp. onion flakes 2 tsp. parsley 2 tsp. seasoning salt 2 tsp. dill weed...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Steve H (Nov 16, 2019)

pops6927 said:


> To Go With Breads - Dill Dip
> 
> 
> Take a loaf of Rye or Pump or Italian or MultiGrain (or any favorite bread) and cut off the top and hollow it out, cubing the extracted bread, and fill the cavity with Dill Dip:  Dill Dip  2 c. sour cream 2 c. mayonnaise 2 tbsp. onion flakes 2 tsp. parsley 2 tsp. seasoning salt 2 tsp. dill weed...
> ...



Love that stuff.  Or switch things around a bit. Use a loaf of rye bread. And add dried beef to the sour cream.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 23, 2019)

Update:
Finally got around to trying some last night. No pictures. But had it on some Hebrew National jumbo hot dogs. The mustard has a pronounced dill flavor. Quite good actually. It smells allot like a jar of dill pickle relish.  And as a plus. While at our local Walmart a couple days ago. I discovered that they stock it there as well.


----------



## doongie (Dec 23, 2019)

The Swedes usually serve Gravad Lax (cured salmon) with a dill mustard sauce.  I’ve not tried this specific recipe but it appears to have all the right ingredients.  as with any recipe it is adjustable to taste.

2T Dijon mustard
2T soft light brown sugar
2T cider or white wine vinegar
2T vegetable oil
pinch salt
1.5-2 oz dill finely chopped


----------

